# bildschirmschoner flurry effekt



## bg000331 (2. September 2005)

hallo,
kennt von euch jemand den mac bildschirmschoner flurry?

bild
bild1

kann mir jemand sagen mit welchen tool ich das am besten bauen kann? oder bzw. wie dieser effekt genannt wird?

danke für die hilfe

pete


----------



## chmee (2. September 2005)

Leider sieht man in den Standbildern nicht den Bewegungsablauf, aber
grundsätzlich sind das wabbelnde Linien mit nem Blur drauf, die per Farbaddition
übereinander gelegt werden.

Du könntest Dir mal den AVS-Editor in Winamp anschauen. 
In After Effects gehts sowas auch..
Creativecow ist ein Anlaufpunkt und auch ayato@web

mfg chmee


----------

